# [HOW-TO] Get a nice linux logo with console login.

## codergeek42

If you're like me, I'm pretty sure that you don't like that the "computer-name   login:" text comes right after the startup messages. I was ecently made aware of a program called linux_logo which give a nice ASCII art linux logo. Here's what you do:

1. Download,compile, and install linux-logo by using the all-powerful 'emerge' command:

```
# emerge linux-logo
```

2. Add it to the default runlevel, like so:

```
# rc-update add linux-logo default
```

3. Change the config file if you want, to show different text, or a different logo, etc.

```
# nano /etc/conf.d/linux-logo
```

(I use nano both to stay consistent with the manual, and to attempt to be neutral witht the vi/emacs flamewars) I myself prefer not to show the uptime, as you have to restart linux-logo to change it, so I remove the #O from the format string. I also like to use the "-L 5 -f"  )(-f = cover fullscreeen, -L 5 = use a purple-on-black ASCII "Gentoo" logo) options.

4. Now, whenever you login in console mode, you should see the Linux logo (either the word "Linux" with the red italicized i and Tux, or the Gentoo ASCII art) followed by some system stats (the tty#, computer name, kernel version, some hardware info, etc.).

I hope this is useful to someone!

----------

## furkan

thanks for that how-to  :Smile: 

----------

## codergeek42

You're welcome. i just thought that some othrs woud find it mildly useful, even if it is pretty simple/straightforward.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Putrifier

great one. thanks.

----------

## aridhol

Thank you

----------

## strestout1

just tried it and love it, except in my version, the logo ur talking about is -L 3 not 5.

----------

## codergeek42

 *strestout1 wrote:*   

> just tried it and love it, except in my version, the logo ur talking about is -L 3 not 5.

 is -L 3 the one with the ASCII penguin and "Linux" with a cool curvy 'i'? I like that one, too..but I always switch it back to the purple-on-black "Gentoo"...

----------

## strestout1

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

>  *strestout1 wrote:*   just tried it and love it, except in my version, the logo ur talking about is -L 3 not 5. is -L 3 the one with the ASCII penguin and "Linux" with a cool curvy 'i'? I like that one, too..but I always switch it back to the purple-on-black "Gentoo"...

 

no. -L 3 is the black back with purple Gentoo letters. -L 4 is grey back with red Gentoo letters.

----------

## codergeek42

 *strestout1 wrote:*   

>  *codergeek42 wrote:*    *strestout1 wrote:*   just tried it and love it, except in my version, the logo ur talking about is -L 3 not 5. is -L 3 the one with the ASCII penguin and "Linux" with a cool curvy 'i'? I like that one, too..but I always switch it back to the purple-on-black "Gentoo"... 
> 
> no. -L 3 is the black back with purple Gentoo letters. -L 4 is grey back with red Gentoo letters.

 Proof that I /still/ have no idea what I'm doing...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## floam

Yeah, linux_logo is very nice. Here's a screenshot:

http://floam.sh.nu/linux_logo.png

----------

## yoyoned

Looks like Slackware.

----------

## kamagurka

umm, some explanation as to what FORMAT and FORMATNET mean?

what are valid values for OPTIONS? what do they mean?

----------

## codergeek42

 *kamagurka wrote:*   

> umm, some explanation as to what FORMAT and FORMATNET mean?
> 
> what are valid values for OPTIONS? what do they mean?

 If I understand correctly, FORMAT is for login prompts for local logins, and FORMATNET is for remote logins, such as SSH and what-not.  OPTIONS are the command-line things passwed to the linux-log program to actually make the login prompt like that.

----------

## beandog

And if you want to get rid of the linux-logo on bootup -- rc-update del linux-logo isn't enough.  Delete /etc/issue and it will be gone.

----------

## Y

what...no ANSI art??

----------

## beandog

 *Y wrote:*   

> what...no ANSI art??

 

http://www.acid.org/main.html

http://archives.thebbs.org/ra104a.htm

makes me miss the BBS days... *sniff*

----------

## sleepingsun

I know that is old topic i just install this linux-logo and works fine but have problem with uptime not showing anything ?

----------

## bunder

I doubt this actually works anymore, this thread was written 14 years ago   :Shocked: 

----------

## dmpogo

 *bunder wrote:*   

> I doubt this actually works anymore, this thread was written 14 years ago  

 

Works fine, including uptime info

----------

## sleepingsun

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

>  *bunder wrote:*   I doubt this actually works anymore, this thread was written 14 years ago   
> 
> Works fine, including uptime info

 

and how to configure that i have uptime info ? 

Its show UPTIME but now stat ... other things abot cpu speed memory kernel works fine ...

----------

## dmpogo

 *sleepingsun wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*    *bunder wrote:*   I doubt this actually works anymore, this thread was written 14 years ago   
> 
> Works fine, including uptime info 
> 
> and how to configure that i have uptime info ? 
> ...

 

Not sure, it worked out of the box for me. Really it just rewrites /etc/issue -  what is written there ?   And does 'uptime' works from command line for you ?

And the last thing will be to check syntax of /etc/conf.d/linux-logo

----------

## sleepingsun

/etc/conf.d/linux-logo

```
# Seq   Description             Output

# ----------------------------------------------------------------

# ##                            #

# #B    Bogomips                374.37

# #C    Compiled Date           #47 Fri Jan 8 10:37:09 EST 1999

# #E    User Text               My Favorite Linux Distribution

#       Displayed with -t

# #H    Hostname                deranged

# #L    Load average            Load average 0.04, 0.01, 0.01

# #M    Megahertz               188Mhz

#       where supported

# #N    Number of CPU's         Two

# #O    OS Name                 Linux

# #P    Processor or Processors Processor

# #R    Ram                     64M

#       in Megabytes

# #S    Plural                  s

# #T    Type of CPU             K6

# #U    Uptime                  Uptime 10 hours 59 minutes

# #V    Version of OS           2.2.0-pre5

# #X    CPU Vendor              AMD

# \\n   carriage return

LOGO="-L gentoo"

FORMAT="Gentoo #O `cat /etc/gentoo-release | awk '{ print $5,$6 }'`\n#O #V, Compiled #C\n#N #X #T #M CPU#S, #R RAM, #B Bogomips\n#U\n#H / \l  \n"

FORMATNET="Gentoo #O `cat /etc/gentoo-release | awk '{ print $5,$6 }'`\n#O #V, Compiled #C\n#N #X #T #M CPU#S, #R RAM, #B Bogomips\n#U\n#H\n"

OPTIONS="-f -u"

```

/etc/issue 

have some symbols cant see anything ?

When i clear /etc/issue it show uptime in that moment but after that not updating just show same uptime when i clean  /etc/issue ? 

on terminal uptime works fine but on this linux-logo not working well !

----------

## dmpogo

 *sleepingsun wrote:*   

> /
> 
> /etc/issue 
> 
> have some symbols cant see anything ?
> ...

 

But indeed, it runs update only once,   when /etc/init.d/linux-logo is run, i.e on boot.  All further use just shows the same /etc/issue.   Update is on reboot

----------

